# Origami Bettas!!!!!



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I have created an origami betta. Actually I have alot of them but I created a great fold that also has veils as well! If you want one just say if you want veil or upright.


----------



## William Zhong (May 13, 2014)

woww, its good, do you have some pics? i want to see them


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I can get some!


----------

